# Jig miter bar for Grizzly G0833



## birdman1charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Looking for someone who has used an aftermarket miter bar on the Grizzly G0833 table saw.

I need to make some jigs for the saw. The saw has a T-track type of miter bar slot and I need a bar with snugging set screws set low to ride in the bottom part of the slot.

Thanks the help.

I have had the saw for almost 2 years. It has been a good saw except for the pulley key on the motor falling out. It was a bit of an adventure getting it back in.

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!!!!!


----------



## Geeph (Mar 17, 2018)

I have the G0833. The track is pretty standard, and so just about any miter bar will work. I personally don't like bars that ride in the "T" so I use either Rockler miter bars or make my own. Incra Glidelock I believe does have an adjustment screw that will ride in the bottom of the T if you need that option.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Incra bars for sure. IMO, best available.


----------



## birdman1charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks.

when I first started making jigs, I tried wood for the miter bars but because of humidity the jigs turned into one time use only items. I gave up and any jig I made after that, I used the fence for a guide for it.

The one I have in mind now, I need to use the miter slot.

I will give the Inca bar a try.

Thanks again.


----------



## fly2low (Feb 19, 2018)

+3 on the Incra bars


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

Try using some UHMW (ultra high molecular weight) plastic. Like Star Board. I've used it for years and it can be made to fit tight and because it is so slick it glides like it is lubricated.


----------

